# 19" Drössiger H-lite Rahmen mit Ritchey Pro Carbon Starrgabel



## Precifix (4. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/19-Zoll-Dros...rrgabel-Frameset-/290694169110#ht_6174wt_1315


----------

